# Grass Eater!



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm sat in bed listening to Rosie whine and hoping it won't go on much longer. It's only her 3rd night but last night she yelped for about ten minutes and then was quiet till I went downstairs at half six!

Anyway, I wanted to ask if it is normal that she eats grass. Every time we go in the garden she does it. And then, later on, she'll gag and almost throw up. I remember my dog eating grass when I was young and being told that it was the dog equivalent of sticking your fingers down your throat!

Louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sometimes i think it is so they can be sick but not always. their is a tipe of grass that is apealing to dogs(cant remember the name of it) and aparently good for them. but if you dont like her doing it you better stopping her now before it becomes a habit. just tell her to leave and tug her away from it gently.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My 'Lo will do that too.  I just hiss real low and sharp for her to quit it and she'll give me a 'ohh mannn' emo teenager look (no, seriously! She also sighs like we've been slowed in or something. Even just after a long walk.) But normally she'll stop and follow me. If she doesn't I'll stop and glare at her and she's normally spit out the grass and rethink the following thing lol.

Mostly I have managed to train it out of my two, but dogs just _really _seem to like grass! They may puke it up later, but for that moment they could totally care less.

It's really a up hill battle.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan used to eat grass too. I think it's the whole pulling it up thing that appeals to them, although I think they also do it when they're feeling sick. He seemed to grow out of it a few months back.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

My cats used to eat grass all the time and then always be sick (you'd think they'd learn!) but eventually they grew out of it. Hopefully with a little correction Rosie will too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to eat it a bit. when she was brand new. and leafs....Lady however really just likes to chew on icky things...I have been working on getting her to stop this with the "leave it"


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that I think of it, we have had so much snow that Rufus has never seen grass!! I have no idea if he will eat it, though I bet he will since (because of the ridiculous amount of snow) the "ground" is so high he can reach the leaves on plants and trees in some areas and he loooves to munch on those. Drats


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Now that I think of it, we have had so much snow that Rufus has never seen grass!! I have no idea if he will eat it, though I bet he will since (because of the ridiculous amount of snow) the "ground" is so high he can reach the leaves on plants and trees in some areas and he loooves to munch on those. Drats


A bit like giraffe x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> A bit like giraffe x


with stubby legs and neck, and snow as a co-conspirator!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, thanks. I feel a bit better knowing it's pretty common. To be honest, it doesn't make her throw up, so I am just ignoring it. I've got more important things to concentrate on with Rosie at the moment, like housetraining! She's got to grips with doing a wee when I ask her to outside, but she's had a bit of an upset tummy so her number twos aren't going quite so well. The vet (who also wasn't concerned about the grass) gave her some pills and some probiotic paste and she seems to be getting better.

I'm so pleased with her though - we're only six days in and she's had two clean nights (even with her poorly tummy) and seems so happy and content! She has already learned to sit on command (even though we can't give her treats at the moment - I need to cook some chicken up and cut it up so we can use that) and is getting used to being on a lead too. Sometime soon I need to work on stopping her jumping up, but that's another thread, I think!


----------

